# Spousal visas



## sylviachen (May 3, 2009)

Hi there

I have a query regarding spousal visas. I was issued an immigrant visa through the diversity lottery this year on the 21st of April. I plan to move to the states within the next 6 months. My fiance and I want to get married next month but he is not ready to move to the states until next year. How do I go about sponsoring him if I'm living in the states and he is living here, and how long will the process take?

If someone could assist it would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Bad news, I'm afraid. Unlike citizens, there's a line for permanent residents to sponsor their spouse. They're currently issuing visas for those who joined the line in December, 2004 .


----------



## sylviachen (May 3, 2009)

Really does it take that long? Does it make a difference what country they're from?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

sylviachen said:


> Really does it take that long? Does it make a difference what country they're from?


When you become a citizen ...he will become an immediate realative


----------



## sylviachen (May 3, 2009)

And that's at least another 5 years right?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

sylviachen said:


> And that's at least another 5 years right?


Yes .. Whichever way you do it ...its going to be around 6 years


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

sylviachen said:


> Really does it take that long? Does it make a difference what country they're from?


It really takes that long! If your spouse was born in Mexico, it's taking a couple of years longer at the moment. Although, as Davis points out, it's probably irrelevant if you naturalize.

Look for some way to get him here during the wait. You haven't given me any clues but there are plenty of ways to get a non-immigrant visa.


----------



## sylviachen (May 3, 2009)

I was going to ask you exactly that but you beat me to it! 

I know he might be able to get a transfer from Sydney through work but he wants to wait until he's been there a year before he asks. The plan is to go over end of 2010 or early 2011. However if he can't get a transfer and worse comes to worse he can't get sponsorship what other visas can he apply for and are there ones where he apply on the back of my green card?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

sylviachen said:


> I was going to ask you exactly that but you beat me to it!
> 
> I know he might be able to get a transfer from Sydney through work but he wants to wait until he's been there a year before he asks. The plan is to go over end of 2010 or early 2011. However if he can't get a transfer and worse comes to worse he can't get sponsorship what other visas can he apply for and are there ones where he apply on the back of my green card?


What are his priorities - your relationship or his job? If his job is so important why will you not hold off?
No, there is no applying on the back of anything. He comes over with you in form of a legally married spouse and gets his GC he can apply for up to one year of stay outside the US. HELP Fatbrit I cannot remember the official term. It is too hot in AL!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Reentry permits/advance parole


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

sylviachen said:


> I was going to ask you exactly that but you beat me to it!
> 
> I know he might be able to get a transfer from Sydney through work but he wants to wait until he's been there a year before he asks. The plan is to go over end of 2010 or early 2011. However if he can't get a transfer and worse comes to worse he can't get sponsorship what other visas can he apply for and are there ones where he apply on the back of my green card?


L1 would be nice option. E3 is available to Australian citizens. The fact that he has an LPR spouse will count against him, though.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> What are his priorities - your relationship or his job? If his job is so important why will you not hold off?
> No, there is no applying on the back of anything. He comes over with you in form of a legally married spouse and gets his GC he can apply for up to one year of stay outside the US. HELP Fatbrit I cannot remember the official term. It is too hot in AL!


You don't want to hold off too long as that resets the naturalization clock. And spending long times out runs the risk of losing residency. It's a bit of a rock and a hard place the OP finds herself between.


----------



## sylviachen (May 3, 2009)

We just want to get married before I leave in October, we've been meaning to do it for a while. Anyway will look into those visas, thanks.


----------

